# IAMS Recall-or not??



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you feed your pets IAMS?? A recall was issued and then magically dropped today. The food is either bad or it is not. Would you eat something this afternoon that was earlier today recalled? I would not nor would I offer it to my girls. 

Here is more info:
Grocery Store Notifies Consumers about Limited Iams Pet Food Recall « YesBiscuit!

Want to know why I would NEVER, EVER feed IAMS?? It is a low quality food with good (incorrect/false) advertising. 
I happily fed it to our boy, Mick, for YEARS because I thought it was a very high quality food. I was misinformed and I believe nutrition was partially to blame for his health issues that lead to his death one year ago yesterday. I have a great deal of regret and guilt for feeding him such a poor food now that I am better informed. I am committed to feeding my girls the best food I can afford as a result. 

Check out this independent ratings site. Search the foods that you are feeding your animals to see how they are rated:
Iams Healthy Naturals Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. 

I hate that pet food companies can make it seem like their food is "healthy" when the food is far from it. I was at WalMart the other day and saw a bag of Beneful.. There are fresh looking foods printed all over the bag. No wonder people think it is good for their dogs!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Karen for bringing attention to this subject. We can all be sucked in by fancy advertising and marketing gimmicks. The truth is that Iams is full of garbage. 

Everyone should do their research and make their own decisions on what is best for their dog! The dogfoodanalysis.com site that Karen posted is a great link to start with!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, I thought I was such a hero making DH switch Mick from the Pedigree and Purina he was feeding him when we met (I got the boy with the dog) to what I thought was a "high end" food. 
I should be ashamed because I am in MARKETING and ADVERTISING!!!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, I thought I was such a hero making DH switch Mick from the Pedigree and Purina he was feeding him when we met (I got the boy with the dog) to what I thought was a "high end" food.
> I should be ashamed because I am in MARKETING and ADVERTISING!!!!


Don't feel bad! You didn't know, and how could you? I would like to believe that I can trust dog food companies, but you just can't. I bought Science Diet before I got Lion, thinking it was the "best" food there was. I also used to think that the more expensive the food, the better it was, but that is also untrue. You can get a bag of Acana for almost the same price as Science Diet. I am glad I did some research before getting Lion and I ended up returning the bag.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate Iams anyways. (I'm sure it's not just Iams) But since it was the video I saw on their company testing crap on those poor dogs...since then makes me sick. =( Just heartless stuff that video was hard to watch. 
Plus, no I would NOT feed that to my dogs esp after it was recalled and then OH now it's fixed? lol Noooo way!!! Thanks for posting this though!!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I worked as an independent contractor for a pet food company (Texas Farms, the brand was Precise) and in a natural pet food market where I helped sell high-quality kibble (like Orijen, Acana, Fromm, etc.), pre-made raw, natural chews (like bully sticks), and so on. I knew a lot from my own research before I started working there.. but I really learned a lot about the industry while working in both places. It's amazing how advertising can throw off our good judgment sometimes!

It's funny because when I take Teddy to the vet, they always try to give him those Science Diet treats that look like yellow styrofoam packing peanuts. He just looks at it like it's inedible. As if it were a stick, or something.  Dogs know poor quality when they see it.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> I hate that pet food companies can make it seem like their food is "healthy" when the food is far from it. I was at WalMart the other day and saw a bag of Beneful.. There are fresh looking foods printed all over the bag. No wonder people think it is good for their dogs!



I used to feed my first chi, Coco, Beneful. I totally fell for the commercials and packaging. And thought I was doing a good thing. Sigh. Poor Coco. I'm so glad i know better now. I just wish I'd known then.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I feed both my Pomeranian's eukanuba and both where not healthy and died way too young. Never ever again. I thought I was feeding the best.


----------

